# Any baseball fans?



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I found this pic in a box of old magazines I got. It's autographed. Anyone know who it is?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Canseco,Jose


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

its for sale.lol. i also found a backstreet boys autographed picture thats for sale too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OK you just lost all credibility with me SRN...Backstreet boys...really...


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll sell as a package deal. Lol. I didn't even know what a backstreet boy was till the wife explained it to me. Lol.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:saywhat: BSBs really............................. :runforhills:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol is there a discount for taking both?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Was the box in a dumpser? Seems like I tossed that stuff out years ago.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i have no respect for either of them

but it does occur to me that they both would make awesome 100 yd targets to check grouping with


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

SG, once again you made me laugh out loud

im sorry but your definition of dreamy is waaaaaaay differant than mine


----------

